# Từ vấn dùm e với ạ



## phạm thị khánh linh (18/3/21)

Các mẹ ơi, con em nay 2 tuổi thì nên chọn sữa công thức nào mát, tốt cho hệ tiêu hoá? Các mom cho e xin tư vấn cho em với, chứ đọc 1 hồi em chóng mặt quá ạ


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (18/3/21)

Sữa mát tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con, mom cho con uống sữa bubs organic ấy, sữa này tốt nè


----------



## văn khánh trang (18/3/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Sữa mát tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con, mom cho con uống sữa bubs organic ấy, sữa này tốt nè


Sữa này thành phấn là gì vậy mom


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (18/3/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Sữa này thành phấn là gì vậy mom


Mình có tìm hiểu thì trong sữa bubs có Probiotic giúp cân bằng hệ vi sinh đường ruột, là chất kháng sinh tự nhiên chống lại các vi sinh vật có hại ấy


----------



## văn khánh trang (18/3/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Mình có tìm hiểu thì trong sữa bubs có Probiotic giúp cân bằng hệ vi sinh đường ruột, là chất kháng sinh tự nhiên chống lại các vi sinh vật có hại ấy


Tốt thế, chắc e cũng mua sữa này cho con luôn


----------



## trần thanh kiều (18/3/21)

Quan tâm , e cũng đang muốn tìm sữa tốt cho con


----------



## trần phương thanh (18/3/21)

Mình đang cho con uống Bubs nè bạn. Mà uống đc 1 hộp thấy giờ con mình ăn uống ngon hơn hẳn, mà k táo gì nha


----------



## Phương Thùy (18/3/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống Bubs nè bạn. Mà uống đc 1 hộp thấy giờ con mình ăn uống ngon hơn hẳn, mà k táo gì nha


Loại này uống  bé tăng cân nh ko mom


----------



## trần phương thanh (18/3/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Loại này uống  bé tăng cân nh ko mom


Trộm vía con ăn uống đc, tăng cân ổn định ạ


----------



## Phương Thùy (18/3/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Trộm vía con ăn uống đc, tăng cân ổn định ạ


Thích nhỉ, chắc đổi sang sữa này cho con xem sao


----------



## Như Ngọc (18/3/21)

Mình đang cho con dùng sữa Bubs, khá ổn, trộm vía con ăn sữa không chớ


----------



## Gia Nghi (18/3/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Mình đang cho con dùng sữa Bubs, khá ổn, trộm vía con ăn sữa không chớ


Sữa này có dễ uống cho con k vậy c


----------



## Như Ngọc (18/3/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Sữa này có dễ uống cho con k vậy c


Mình thấy sưa này thơm, vị dịu con dễ uống ấy, con mình lười uống sữa mà thấy uống sữa bubs tự cầm uống ngon lành


----------



## Gia Nghi (18/3/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Mình thấy sưa này thơm, vị dịu con dễ uống ấy, con mình lười uống sữa mà thấy uống sữa bubs tự cầm uống ngon lành


Mua sữa này ở đâu thế mom


----------



## Như Ngọc (18/3/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Mua sữa này ở đâu thế mom


Chỗ siêu thị mẹ và bé có đó mom ơi


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (18/3/21)

Chị cho con uống sữa bubs ấy, sữa này tốt nè, trộm vía bé nhà mình k ốm vặt linh tinh nữa


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (18/3/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Chị cho con uống sữa bubs ấy, sữa này tốt nè, trộm vía bé nhà mình k ốm vặt linh tinh nữa


Sữa này tốt thế à c


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (18/3/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Sữa này tốt thế à c


Mifnnh thấy tốt nhất luôn đó, thành phần Nucleotide có trong sữa mẹ giúp bé tăng sức đề kháng cho con ấy


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (18/3/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Mifnnh thấy tốt nhất luôn đó, thành phần Nucleotide có trong sữa mẹ giúp bé tăng sức đề kháng cho con ấy


C cho con uống thường xuyên k vậy


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (18/3/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> C cho con uống thường xuyên k vậy


Ngày mình cho con uống 2 ly theo hướng dẫn ấy mom


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (18/3/21)

Chị cho con uống sữa dê bubs thử xem, e đang cho con uống sữa này thấy mát, tốt nè


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (18/3/21)

Có dòng nào tăng chiều cao cho con tốt k vậy các mẹ


----------



## Diễm Lệ (18/3/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Có dòng nào tăng chiều cao cho con tốt k vậy các mẹ


Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs organic nè, dòng này có bổ sung canxi và vitamin D hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tốt đó mom


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (18/3/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs organic nè, dòng này có bổ sung canxi và vitamin D hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tốt đó mom


Sữa bubs này của nước nào vậy chị


----------



## Diễm Lệ (18/3/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Sữa bubs này của nước nào vậy chị


Dòng này của Úc ấy b ơi, chất lượng tốt đó


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (19/3/21)

Bé e còn lười ăn nữa, có sữa nào hỗ trợ tăng cân tốt cho con k vậy mn nhỉ


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (19/3/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Bé e còn lười ăn nữa, có sữa nào hỗ trợ tăng cân tốt cho con k vậy mn nhỉ


Mom cho con uống sữa bubs ấy, sữa này với thành phần chất béo và Protein trong sữa dê dễ dàng giúp bé dễ dàng hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt hơn nè


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (19/3/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa bubs ấy, sữa này với thành phần chất béo và Protein trong sữa dê dễ dàng giúp bé dễ dàng hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt hơn nè


Sữa này cho con uống thường xuyên đc k mom


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (19/3/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Sữa này cho con uống thường xuyên đc k mom


Mình cho con uống ngày 2 ly, còn lại bổ sung ăn uống thêm cho con mom ạ, tăng cân cho con tốt ấy


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (19/3/21)

E cũng đang muốn tìm sữa nào mát mà hỗ trợ tiêu hóa cho con, các mẹ có kinh nghiệm, dòng nào tốt vậy ạ


----------



## Linh Đoàn (19/3/21)

Chị cho bé uống sữa bubs ấy, dòng này sữa dê, đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng đó ạ


----------



## thao lê (19/3/21)

Mình thấy Bubs ok, sữa rất thơm, bé nhà trộm vía uống 3 tháng tăng được 2kg


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (19/3/21)

thao lê nói:


> Mình thấy Bubs ok, sữa rất thơm, bé nhà trộm vía uống 3 tháng tăng được 2kg


Sữa này là sữa bò à chị


----------



## thao lê (19/3/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Sữa này là sữa bò à chị


Bubs là thành phần sữa dê ấy, nhiều dưỡng chất đó


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (19/3/21)

thao lê nói:


> Bubs là thành phần sữa dê ấy, nhiều dưỡng chất đó


E trc cho con uống sữa bò mà thấy con táo quá, chắc đổi sang sữa dê này cho con xem sao


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (19/3/21)

Cho con uống nh loại r, thấy sữa bubs vẫn tốt đó mom


----------



## Hà Thông (19/3/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Cho con uống nh loại r, thấy sữa bubs vẫn tốt đó mom


Sữa này có hỗ trợ phát triển trí não cho con k vậy c


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (19/3/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Sữa này có hỗ trợ phát triển trí não cho con k vậy c


Mình trc khi dùng gì cho con cũng tìm hiểu kĩ càng thấy thành bubs ổn nhất có bổ sung đầy đủ DHA, AA, Taurin và Choline kích thích sự tò mò, khả năng tư duy logic giúp trẻ nhớ lâu hơn ấy


----------



## Hà Thông (19/3/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Mình trc khi dùng gì cho con cũng tìm hiểu kĩ càng thấy thành bubs ổn nhất có bổ sung đầy đủ DHA, AA, Taurin và Choline kích thích sự tò mò, khả năng tư duy logic giúp trẻ nhớ lâu hơn ấy


Tốt nhỉ, c mua sữa này cho con ở đâu vậy


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (19/3/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Tốt nhỉ, c mua sữa này cho con ở đâu vậy


Mình mua trên page chính hãng của dòng này luôn, đảm bảo đó mom  https://www.facebook.com/BubsVN/


----------



## nga Lê Thị (19/3/21)

Sữa mát mà không bị táo bón thì chỉ Bubs thôi ạ, mình dùng cho con 6 tháng này rồi thấy con hấp thụ tốt, ko bị táo bón nữa


----------



## Kim Liên (19/3/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Sữa mát mà không bị táo bón thì chỉ Bubs thôi ạ, mình dùng cho con 6 tháng này rồi thấy con hấp thụ tốt, ko bị táo bón nữa


Sữa này tốt mà, thấy giàu Nucleotit có tác dụng giảm bớt các vi khuẩn có hại, tăng cường lợi khuẩn, giúp trẻ ngăn ngừa tình trạng tiêu chảy giúp bé đi ngoài dễ dàng hơn ấy


----------



## nga Lê Thị (19/3/21)

Kim Liên nói:


> Sữa này tốt mà, thấy giàu Nucleotit có tác dụng giảm bớt các vi khuẩn có hại, tăng cường lợi khuẩn, giúp trẻ ngăn ngừa tình trạng tiêu chảy giúp bé đi ngoài dễ dàng hơn ấy


Thì đó, thấy con ăn uống đc,khỏe manh là mừng mom ạ


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (19/3/21)

Thấy nh mẹ cho con uống sữa bubs, sữa này tốt k vậy các mẹ nhỉ


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (19/3/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> Thấy nh mẹ cho con uống sữa bubs, sữa này tốt k vậy các mẹ nhỉ


Sữa bubs tốt nha, thành phần dưỡng chất trong sữa tốt tăng cường miễn dịch cho con tốt đó mom


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (19/3/21)

Thảo Hoàng nói:


> Sữa bubs tốt nha, thành phần dưỡng chất trong sữa tốt tăng cường miễn dịch cho con tốt đó mom


Mua sữa này ở đâu chính hãng vậy b


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (19/3/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> Mua sữa này ở đâu chính hãng vậy b


Mình hay mua trên page của dòng này luôn, đảm bảo chính hãng ấy Bubs Vietnam


----------



## Thảo Trần (19/3/21)

Sữa dê bubs của Úc tốt đó chị. Bổ sung lợi khuẩn chất lượng hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, và phát triển hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy.


----------



## Oanh Tran (19/3/21)

Thảo Trần nói:


> Sữa dê bubs của Úc tốt đó chị. Bổ sung lợi khuẩn chất lượng hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, và phát triển hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy.


Mấy tuổi là uống đc sữa này r vậy c


----------



## Thảo Trần (19/3/21)

Oanh Tran nói:


> Mấy tuổi là uống đc sữa này r vậy c


Dòng này từ 0-3t đó mom, tùy vào độ độ tuổi mình chọn sữa cho con nè


----------



## Oanh Tran (19/3/21)

Thảo Trần nói:


> Dòng này từ 0-3t đó mom, tùy vào độ độ tuổi mình chọn sữa cho con nè


Dạ e cảm ơn nha, để em tim hiểu cho con uống dòng này xem sao


----------



## Trantulan0819 (5/4/21)

Sữa mát tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con, mom cho con uống sữa bubs organic ấy, sữa này tốt nè


----------

